

Microsoft Responds to Horrified Developers on Future of Windows 8 - powertower
http://www.devside.net/blog/windows-8-apps-using-html5-js

======
nxn
Umm, this video didn't show or say anything that wasn't in the videos that
caused the "freak out" to happen in the first place. There was no description
of how the new html/js/css development platform is going to work, no mention
of how it will integrate with .NET, or if it will integrate at all actually.
I'm not one of the people who are freaked out, or even care, about this
windows 8 crap, but this honestly answers none of the concerns I've seen
people have.

tl;dr: you can't answer a question by saying the same exact thing that
prompted the question to be asked in the first place -- this is therefore not
a "response".

------
callumjones
I wouldn't call running a shell over Windows 7 re-imagining Windows. I'd call
it hacking Windows.

------
leeHS
I'm a .Net Developer, and I approve of this message. Windows 8 rocks!!

